# Gene Selection



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

I’m curious, for those who select for a gene ... How do you know which gene you are selecting for? And do you know if it is even a singular gene, not a set of genes that work together?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Ralph Tough said:


> I’m curious, for those who select for a gene ... How do you know which gene you are selecting for? And do you know if it is even a singular gene, not a set of genes that work together?


Im pretty sure I dont follow your question.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

There are simple genetic traits and polygenic traits.

Some simpler genes are easy to test or even figure out, with predictable expressions of traits.

Other traits are polygenic, and difficult to assess which genes are actually interacting to cause the expressions.

With some dogs/lines it is much easier to assess the probability of certain genes (or even traits) being dominantly expressed genetically, even without genetic testing to find out.

Everytime you select a dog to use looking for a certain genotype for any given trait, you are also choosing the genotype of all other traits.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not smart enough to get into which gene do I select for. I select based on behaviors. If the parents can be viewed also then all the better.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

there was that nifty experiment done in Russia--i believe--breeding foxes for friendliness and/or nastiness and it had numerous traits attached to the level of approachable temperment, such as floppy ears and spotted n' flashy coats coming along for the sociable attitude, proving that many traits are linked


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Catherine Gervin said:


> there was that nifty experiment done in Russia--i believe--breeding foxes for friendliness and/or nastiness and it had numerous traits attached to the level of approachable temperment, such as floppy ears and spotted n' flashy coats coming along for the sociable attitude, proving that many traits are linked




Done in the 50s I believe and they were breeding only for better temperament so they could be handled easier.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

A long article on the fox experiment

https://www.americanscientist.org/issues/issue.aspx?id=813&y=0&no&content=true&page=3&css=print


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "for those who select for a gene"

is there anyone on this forum who actually does this ??????
- I've been here a few years, but I can't remember reading any post from any breeder who falls into this category who has ever posted about "selecting for genes"


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

where the hell did ralph go?


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

rick smith said:


> re: "for those who select for a gene"
> 
> is there anyone on this forum who actually does this ??????
> - I've been here a few years, but I can't remember reading any post from any breeder who falls into this category who has ever posted about "selecting for genes"


 Rick it’s just a thought just put it out there.](*,)


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Brian Anderson said:


> where the hell did ralph go?


 
[FONT=&quot]Brian been walk about.:?[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]I think it’s proper to say that one selects for a specific trait. But I’m not so sure that anyone knows what traits are connected with which gene and if there is only one gene that regulates the expression of the particular trait we are selecting[/FONT].[-o< JMO


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Ralph Tough said:


> [FONT=&quot]Brian been walk about.:?[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I think it’s proper to say that one selects for a specific trait. But I’m not so sure that anyone knows what traits are connected with which gene and if there is only one gene that regulates the expression of the particular trait we are selecting[/FONT].[-o< JMO


someone short of a genetics expert would have a difficult time with that. I have a friend who is indeed a genetics (canine) expert. Most of us select working dogs on traits exhibited BY those genetics. I would be interested to know.


----------



## Jon Howard (Jun 26, 2012)

Ralph Tough said:


> I’m curious, for those who select for a gene ... How do you know which gene you are selecting for? And do you know if it is even a singular gene, not a set of genes that work together?



Breeders select for genotype based on phenotype. ie you select the genes based on physical attributes (or temperament in most of our cases on this forum)

How it was done in the old days and still somewhat today was to select animals displaying the phenotype and test mate it to a number of animals to see if it produced the same phenotype. Geneticists/breeders can do further test matings with offspring and look at the ratio of offsping that display the phenotype to determine its form of inheritance eg recessive, dominant, co-dominant etc. If the test matings produce a particular pattern then only then it can confirm that the original animal carries a certain genotype(gene).

Developing of DNA tests for things like coat colour and single gene characteristics is based off the above method and looking for certain DNA markers for phenotypic animals.

Polygenic traits often do not follow mendelian patterns of inheritance. eg hip dysplasia.

So in summary to select for a certain gene you base your breedings off the phenotype and assess the offsping as to whether they display the same phenotype and cull out animals that don't display the desired characteristics. What dog breeders have been doing for thousands of years.

If this sounds like I'm speaking another language then there are many sites on the internet that would clarify it for you.


----------

